# Corax



## slaine69 (Jun 4, 2009)

thanks for the great support guys I wish I had more time to answer everyone back but meanwhile cheers for all the kind words it's a privilege to draw for you

this guy was a pain to find any info on let alone any official images so I pretty much done my own thing with it. oh and the guy on the right (or half of him at least) is one of those noise priests from istvaan, it's been a while since I've read galaxy in flames so forgive me if it's waaaay off


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Holy crap sweet man!!!! this looks about right for corax to! (There are almost no official pictures of him at all...) 

I can't wait till you do a thousand son marine or Maybe Ahiriman?


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh so thats where Freddy cruger went 

Nice job man this is sweet!


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

excellent job again mate! :victory:


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

This is badass mate, your Primarchs are really, really cool. How many have you got left to go through now?


----------



## Oodles (Feb 24, 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love it! Youve got me trying to draw again lol!


----------



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

Anxiously waiting to see what you do with Fulgrim, Horus, and Alpherous.(sp)

also when you do the alpha legion. will you do both Alpherous and Omageron?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

im in awe...thats total badass, +rep


----------



## nabzy (Feb 12, 2010)

this is the second of yours ive seen and its all so bloody amazing.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Amazing work. Better than a lot of the stuff in HHCC. You should be making money off this stuff. +rep.


----------



## Decimus (Jul 20, 2009)

This is one of the coolest pictures I've ever seen of ...anything! :good:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Your talent knows no bounds. Magnificent


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

That is amazing! Fantastic job dude, can't wait to see more!


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

slaine69 said:


> thanks for the great support guys I wish I had more time to answer everyone back but meanwhile cheers for all the kind words it's a privilege to draw for you
> 
> this guy was a pain to find any info on let alone any official images so I pretty much done my own thing with it. oh and the guy on the right (or half of him at least) is one of those noise priests from istvaan, it's been a while since I've read galaxy in flames so forgive me if it's waaaay off


looks very good ill say
my only gripe is that he actually looks like konrad curze/night haunter
other than that a very nice piece of artwork

chaoz


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Great stuff! Have some Rep :so_happy:


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Pure Epicness.


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

Ferrus Manus said:


> excellent job again mate! :victory:


i agree ,really superb slaine k::victory:


----------

